# Trophy Ridge RT Opinions



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

The ads say sight it in for 20 & 30 yds all the other yardages are automatically set. Does anyone have any experience with this type of system. I'm always on the lookout for a better mouse trap but sometimes the ads exaggerate. Well let me know if you like it & if its worth the money. I currently use a Spot Hog 3-pin sight but accuracy is not consistent. Of course some of the inconsistency is probably me.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

good site and i like it, just prefer my pins in .10 instead of .19. not sure what spot hogg you have but they make great stuff.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*HHA Optimizer*

I and my wife use the HHA Optimizer Lite Ultra DS-5010, this is the best on the market I have found and it is in .010" pins, my dad uses the one with .019" pins. I love these sights, they are really great and spot on. We walk around the yard, range the target; dial the sight in and it is on. All the guess work is gone.


----------

